# Good Samaritan !!



## neil earley (21 Mar 2011)

Lived in S.Africa driving home in late afternoon and noticed 2 white guys beating a black guy who had his hands tied behind is back ? so me being me got out of the car and says to these pair leave him alone. They tell me he had broken into a house and were waiting for the police !!!they hit him again and he fell to the floor, I go back to the car and take out an ornamental walking stick which i had bought as a present for my dad I run towards them shouting obcsenities in welsh and slammed the walking stick onto the bonnet of their car it broke in half and they fled, just at that moment a backie{ van } pulled up with about 5 black guys carrying various weapons { knives etc} to find me with a stick in hand and this poor black guy covered in blood on the floor? wasnt looking to good for me!!! as they thought I had beaten him !! I CHUCK THE STICK ON THE FLOOR drop to my knees and thank god this black guy starts talkin to them and explains that I came to help him!!!! They then thanked me and untied and started cleaning him up he hadnt broken in any house but was walking past a house when these guys jumped him and just beat the hell out of him for fun !! needless to say my dad never had the walking stick lol


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Mar 2011)

Wow what a story. Good for you standing up to the yobs but my gods it could have had a different ending if the beaten chap had been unconscious
!


neil earley said:


> Lived in S.Africa driving home in late afternoon and noticed 2 white guys beating a black guy who had his hands tied behind is back ? so me being me got out of the car and says to these pair leave him alone. They tell me he had broken into a house and were waiting for the police !!!they hit him again and he fell to the floor, I go back to the car and take out an ornamental walking stick which i had bought as a present for my dad I run towards them shouting obcsenities in welsh and slammed the walking stick onto the bonnet of their car it broke in half and they fled, just at that moment a backie{ van } pulled up with about 5 black guys carrying various weapons { knives etc} to find me with a stick in hand and this poor black guy covered in blood on the floor? wasnt looking to good for me!!! as they thought I had beaten him !! I CHUCK THE STICK ON THE FLOOR drop to my knees and thank god this black guy starts talkin to them and explains that I came to help him!!!! They then thanked me and untied and started cleaning him up he hadnt broken in any house but was walking past a house when these guys jumped him and just beat the hell out of him for fun !! needless to say my dad never had the walking stick lol


----------



## skudupnorth (21 Mar 2011)

Very brave ,but still cannot stop thinking what might have happened if it had gone wrong.Good on you for helping the guy out,is it still a common thing over there for race related violence ?


----------

